# Rash guards / compression shirts



## Forzavilla

Are they basically the same thing ?

Been told to buy a couple of them for No Gi training 

Ive seen some reasonably priced Under Armour compression shirts that I like the look of but don't want to buy the wrong thing if a rash guard and a compression shirt are different things

Regards.....


----------



## Steve

Either will work fine, but there ARE different kinds of rash guards. Some are designed to keep you warm in cold weather, often made for surfers or joggers.  Others are designed to keep you cooler...  you want those. 

You will sometimes get what you pay for, too.  Some of the cheaper rash guards don't fit well, will tear or will pill up and look bad after one or two classes.

I see a lot of guys wearing under armour and they work great.

Main thing is to wear something to protect yourself from mat burns, to protect yourself from crud like ring worm, and to be a little more friendly to your training partners.  No one likes getting smashed in North/South with some dude's sweaty chest hair mashing the side of your face. 

Rash guards work better than t-shirts because they're form fitting, which helps avoid getting fingers or toes caught in the fabric, and also doesn't get stretched out like a t-shirt.

I'd recommend keeping an eye on BJJHQ.  They sell one thing each day for a really good price, and often a rash guard will roll through.  Worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Mz1

They usually are different. The rash guards are more durable as they're intended for abuse. The compression shirts are usually meant for added warmth, base layer, etc. Rash guards are usually nylon and spandex, while compression shirts have some cotton in them.


----------



## Carol

Mz1 said:


> They usually are different. The rash guards are more durable as they're intended for abuse. The compression shirts are usually meant for added warmth, base layer, etc. Rash guards are usually nylon and spandex, while compression shirts have some cotton in them.



I think you're quite right about the rashguards being more durable, but I haven't personally seen a compression shirt made with some cotton, granted, I'm a hiker not a grappler. 

Cotton is ill-advised for use as a base layer.  Whilw it feels soft when it is dry, it can actually be abrasive when it is wet.  It is hydrophillic (absorbs water) instead of hydrophobic (repels water).    Because cotton soaks up water so well, it does not wick moisture away from the body.  That can leave the person with clammy clothes.  A wet, cold layer next to one's skin leaves a person far more susceptible to hypothermia, hence the saying "cotton kills" that circulates among hikers and backpackers.   

The reduced abrasion and better wicking of perspiration are what make compression shirts good for a variety of sports, including those where hypothermia is not a significant risk.


----------



## Mz1

Carol said:


> I think you're quite right about the rashguards being more durable, but I haven't personally seen a compression shirt made with some cotton, granted, I'm a hiker not a grappler.
> 
> Cotton is ill-advised for use as a base layer.  Whilw it feels soft when it is dry, it can actually be abrasive when it is wet.  It is hydrophillic (absorbs water) instead of hydrophobic (repels water).    Because cotton soaks up water so well, it does not wick moisture away from the body.  That can leave the person with clammy clothes.  A wet, cold layer next to one's skin leaves a person far more susceptible to hypothermia, hence the saying "cotton kills" that circulates among hikers and backpackers.
> 
> The reduced abrasion and better wicking of perspiration are what make compression shirts good for a variety of sports, including those where hypothermia is not a significant risk.



I think you're right. This one cheapo compression shirt, I thought had some spandex ($10 from Walmart). But it's 95% polyester + 5% spandex.


----------



## Jimfaul

I would go with a good quality rash guard designed for MMA or wrestling.  They will hold up better than a compression shirt.


----------

